# Happy Birthday WormyT



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!! 

We miss you.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Trisha...having another Birthday...thought you stop having them??


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Have a good bday Trisha. Hope everything is going ok!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The happiest of birthdays to the famous WormyT!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Where have you been hiding? Have a great birthday!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

WormyT is a member here?! Wow!!
Happy Birthday! LOVE your haunt!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Trish, don't foget the pics, lol


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Wormy!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday WormyT, where ever your hiding.


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday! I hope it is a good one.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday Dear Missing In Action, Wormy T!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Wormy Who? Sounds vaguely familiar....

Happy Birthday Trish!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

*Happy Birthday Wormy!*


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy B-Day Wormy.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy birthday !!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday WormyT!!!!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

happy b day WORMYT


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Happy B.B-day!!


----------

